#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  اسكندراني في محطات أبناء مصر

## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهلا ومرحباً بك اسكندراني..
اهلا بك معنا في محطات ابناء مصر وسعيدة بتواجدك معنا في هذه الجولة ...

اولا شكرا لك بوكى على دعوتك الكريمة وعلى الموضوع كله 


بداية يا ريت تعرفنا متى كان إشتراكك في المنتدى وكيفية التعرف عليه؟

بداية تعرفى على المنتدى
وصلنى على ايميلى رسالة من شخص اسمه احمد صلاح فيه مجموعه راااائعة من الورد

وفى اخر الرسالة لينك مجلة ابناء مصر وايضا لينك المنتدى

سجلت فى المنتدى فورا
17-06-2003



نصل لأول محطة لك في المنتدى
يا ترى في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الذي سنقف عنده..
ما هو سب اختيارك لتلك القاعة ولهذا الموضوع لنقف عندهما في اولى محطاتنا في المنتدى؟


أول محطة حتكون فى القاعة العامة

لان القاعة العامة دائما مليانه بالموضوعات الجميلع المتنوعه والافكار الجديده والنقاشات الهادئة
ولا القاعة مش متخصصه فى موضوعات بعينها فهى دائما فيها موضوعات للقراءه المفيده فعلا

والموضوع هو مسابقة اوسكار ابناء مصر لعام 2006
سبب اختيارى للموضوع
هو مقدمة الموضوع وفكرتة البسيطه الاولى





			
				ونحن فى نهاية عام 2006
تم وضع موضوعات مميزة لاعضاء مميزين
ما رايكم ان نحاول ان نختار من بينها موضوع العام لينال
اوسكار ابناء مصر لعام 2006

ارجو من كل عضو ان يرشح لنا موضوع من موضوعاته ليدخل بها مسابقة الاوسكار
			
		

البداية بموضوع ثم بدات الافكار تتوالى وتزيد وطوبه جنب طوبه وفوقها طوبة حتى يتكون هذا الموضوع الضخم
وهو دائما يذكرنى اننا جميعا جنب بعض بتزيد قوتنا وتظهر حقيقة عطاءنا لانفسنا وللمنتدى


ما هو الموقف الذي لا تنساه كلما ذكر اسم "منتدى ابناء مصر" ؟

الموقف الذى لا انساء هو اانى كنت فى معرض الكتاب الدولى بالاسكندرية وكان على هامش المعرض يوم لادباء للمنتديات العربية وكنت مع مجموعة من الاصدقاء شعراء وادباء وطبعا انا لا شاعر ولا اديب لكن كل ما كان يذكر اسم ابناء مصر اجد الانظار تتجه نحوى وكان هذا مصدر فخرى واعتذازى


عبارات... لمن توجهها:
- غيبتك طالت
عز الدين 

- اي ان كان ما حدث اللي فات مات
حمادو - حنان - اوشا - بنت شهريار - مى مؤمن - زهراء - سامح عطيه

- وجودك بيفرق كتير يا ريت تواجدك يكون اكثر
ابن البلد - قلب مصر - فاضل

- هذا المكان ضم الكثير من الذكريات.. سعيد انني كنت طرف معك فيها
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
حسام عمر - زيزو - حسن شاعر الرومانسية - ابن طيبه - ليدر- ابن البلد - ايمن رشدى - محمد سعيد - اشرف مجاهد

- ألم يحن وقت مراجعة النفس..
ابن طيبه


عادة تفسر المواقف حسب رؤية كل منا ..
ما هو الموقف الذي اثر فيك وكنت أسأت تفسيره وتبين لك عكس رؤيتك بعد ذلك 

حقيقى لم يحدث لى هذا الموقف
مواقف كثيرة وخلافات كثيرة كانت تحدث
لكن الحمد لله كنت استطيع باتصال تليفونى او برسالة استوضح الموقف واشرح وجهة نظرى وافهم وجهة نظر الطرف الاخر


ونتوقف عند ثاني محطاتك في المنتدى ..أين ؟
ماذا يعني لك هذا الموضوع؟ وهل له موقف تتذكره؟

ستكون وقفتنا الثانية فى قاعة مصر التى فى خاطرى

وموضوع معارك التحرير على ارض سيناء

هذا الموضوع من اقوى الموضوعات التى عملت بها ومقدرش اقول عملتها لان الموضوع مش لاسكندرانى لكنه لفريق كامل من الاخوه والاخوات ونموذج من التعاون لتحقيق هدف وهو تكوين موسوعه عسكرية عن معارك الجيش المصرى وبطولاته

تحيه من موضوعك هذا يا بوكى للشعب المصرى
وتحية اخرى للجيش المصرى
وتحية شكر واحترام لكل من شارك معى فى هذا الموضوع 


في بعض الاحيان تكون الردود في الموضوع لها صدى وقوة لدرجة تساعد على إنجاح الموضوع أكثر...
اختر لنا ردين من تلك الردود التي توقفت عندها واعجبت بها وماذا استوقفك فيها؟

بالفعل فى ردود كثير تكون فى قوة الموضوع نفسه وتساعد بفاعلية فى انجاحه وسوف اختار من موضوع معارك التحرير على ارض سيناء رد للاستاذة جيهان محمد على
فى المشاركة رقم 11 من الموضوع بعنوان الوطن واسمحى لى بنقلها هنا





			
				الوطن
أسطورة الحب الخالدة ...المتجسدة فى قلب كل من لم تتلوث فطرته أو يتسمم يقينه بسموم الأنانية والحقد والكراهية ....،،
الوطن
أغلى وأقدس ماحصل عليه الإنسان منذ أن تخلى عن همجيته ووحشيته وبدأ يستكشف منابع إنسانيته الحقة وخطى أولى خطواته نحو التحضر والإرتقاء....،،
الوطن
ينبوع الأمان الذى ينهل منه الجميع بلا فرق أو تفرقة ... صغيرهم وكبيرهم .. فقيرهم وغنيهم .. ضعيفهم وقويهم....،،
الوطن
هو الملاذ والملجأ الذى نلوذ به إذا عزت علينا كل الأماكن ولفظتنا وتنصلت منا ....،،
الوطن
هوأول أمانينا.... وآخرها
عندما نتمنى أن يوارى ترابه جسدنا وكأنما نأبى إلا أن نكون جزءاً من ترابه وقطعة من أرضه حتى بعد فنائنا....،،
(الوطن- الأرض- العرض)
الثلاثية المقدسة التى تهون من أجلها الحياة وتضائل وهى أغلى ماامتلكه الإنسان وأعظم نعم الخالق عليه....،،
أى فخر وفخار الذى يمنح إياه من ضحى بحياته فداءً لوطنه ؟؟؟؟!!!!
أى عزة وكرامة من ينالها من سالت دماءه على أرضه ؟؟؟؟!!!!
ولأنه ليس هناك أجمل من أن نجتمع .... ننصتُ ونستمع
إلى حكايات بطولات أبنائنا وفى ليلة من ليالينا الهادئة الصافية كقلوب من صنعوا هذه القصص والبطولات ...
ليس هناك أجمل من أن نعيد شحن قلوبنا وأرواحنا بطاقة الحب اللا نهائية للوطن والتى إمتلكها هؤلاء الأبطال وحولوها لفعل حقيقى .. متحقق وملموس يشهد العالم على عظمته وعميق أثره...
ليس هناك أجمل من أن نستمع إلى كلمة (أُحبكِ يا مصرُ)
عندما قالها شهيد .... عند إستشهاده
أو قالها فدائى .... عندما فقد جزءاً من أطرافه
أو جندى شجاع .... إستهان بالاهل والولد وبالحياة نفسها وهو يكبدُ العدو أكبر الخسائر وأقساها
أو قائد وصاحب قرار....سهر الليالى تلو الليالى يفكر ويخطط ويصنع قرار الحرية والكرامة
صدقونى ... ليس هناك أجمل من أن نستمع إلى واحدة
من أروع المعزوفات التى عزفها أبطالنا فى حب مصر
ولتكن ....،،
(ملحمة كبريت)
			
		

اما الرد الثانى فهو للاستاذ عاطف هلال فى المشاركة رقم 37 من نفس الموضوع
وهو يتكلم عن ذكرياته الشخصية وهو توثيق للاحداث من بطل مشارك فيها
تحية تقدير لكل من شارك فيها...تحية للاستاذ 
عاطف هلال
الاستاذ سيد جعيتم
المرحوم الدكتور الفنديس




			
				تنبهت لهذا الموضوع الهام الذى طرحه الأخ الفاضل "الإسكندرانى" عاشق مصر عن طريق الصدفة ... فخشيت أن يفوتنى شرف المشاركة والإضافة حتى ولو كانت على عجل .. وأعتذر بشدة لإستخدامى عبارة "على عجل" .. لأن جلال الموضوع وعظمته لايستحق العجلة والإستعجال من أحد ، ولكنى أجد تعويضا مجزيا عن ذلك ماقام به الإسكندرانى من طرح وعرض وجهد مميز يستحق خالص التقدير والإحترام ...

أحببت أن أقول كمعاصر ومشارك لبعض تفاصيل تلك المرحلة العظيمة : أن إعادة تشكيل وبناء القوات المسلحة من جديد بعد يونيو 1967 ، وحرب الإستنزاف ، وبناء قواعد الصواريخ واستكمال منظومة الدفاع الجوى عن سماء مصر كلها بما فيها عشرة كيلومترات شرق قناة السويس والتى انتهت عام 1970 قبل وفاة عبد الناصر بحوالى ثلاثة شهور ... إضافة إلى إعادة الثقة للمقاتل المصرى بالنصر .. والرعاية الخاصة بالمجندين والإهتمام بمشاكلهم الإجتماعية والأسرية وخاصة المكلفين منهم بواجب عمليات على الجبهة فى مواجهة العدو ، ومساهمة القطاع العام (الذى تم بيعه حاليا بأبخس الأسعار) بنصيب كبير فى المجهود الحربى ... كل ذلك كان تمهيدا ضروريا وغاية فى الأهمية للتحضير على أعلى مستوى من المسئولية لتحقيق النصر العسكرى المجيد فى أكتوبر 1973 .

كان لى الشرف أن أكون مشاركا كضابط صغير مكلف بواجب عمليات على الجبهة وببعض عمليات الكمائن والعبور الإستطلاعية شرق قناة السويس خلال حرب الإستنزاف ، وكان من بين تلك العمليات عملية كبرى تشكلت بصفة رئيسية من مجموعتين من رجال الصاعقة الأبطال لإقتحام نقطتين قويتين للعدو على خط بارليف فى مواجهة جزيرة البلاح .. ونجحت المجموعتان فى احتلال النقطتين وقتل المدافعين عنها من الأعداء وإنزال العلم الإسرائيلى ورفع العلم المصرى على النقطتين ... وكنت مشاركا فى تلك العملية كقائد لأحد الكمائن من أربعة جنود على طريق من طرق إمداد النقطتين لمنع أى إمداد للعدو لتلك النقطتين أثناء عملية الإقتحام ، ولكن لم يمر على هذا الطريق أحد طوال 24 ساعة هى الوقت الكلى لكل العملية فزرعت ألغاما كشرك خداعى على هذا الطريق قبل تنفيذ الأمر بالعودة مع تمام المهمة .. وفى مثل هذه العمليات كان يخرج المشاركون فيها من تشكيلاتهم الصغيرة ويقودهم من الضفة الغربية قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى وكان فى هذا الوقت اللواء عبد المنعم خليل حفظه الله (مازال حيا أطال الله عمره ) .
هذه الفترة .. من يونيو 1967 وحتى نهاية عام 1970 هى فترة هامة جدا وبها تفاصيل كثيرة مشرفة ، وكانت تمهيدا ضروريا للتجهيز لحرب أكتوبر ولإعادة الثقة بالنصر ولتقوية الإيمان بضرورة الثأر لكرامة مصر ولشهداء مصر ... وتوضح تلك الفترة أن الشعب كله كان ممثلا فى تلك المرحلة الحاسمة من تاريخ مصر بنسبة لاتقل عن 95% على جبهة القتال من المجندين ضباطا وجنودا ، والباقى وهو لايزيد عن 5% كان من الضباط العاملين والجنود والصف المتطوعين ... وساهم المجندون مساهمات فعالة فى تلك المرحلة .. فعلى سبيل المثال نجد أن الذى خرج بفكرة فتح الثغرات فى الساتر الترابى بمضخات المياه كان مهندسا مجندا حديث التخرج لم يذكره أحد سوى الفريق الشاذلى رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة القائد الفعلى بحكم منصبه لمعركة حرب أكتوبر المجيدة .
			
		


في تقديرك ما هو :
- القرار الذي تأخر كثيراً في المنتدى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا بوكى انتى حتعمليلى مشكلة مع ابن البلد دا لسه عزمنى على العشا فى القاهرة
بس يعنى زى بعضه حاقوله لحبى للمنتدى
تاخر بعض القرارات الادارية التنظيمية فى الهيكل الاشرافى للمنتدى 

- القرار الذي تم التسرع في أخذه

ميزة ابن البلد الحقيقية فى المنتدى بصراحه ورغم انى اوقات كتير جدا بتضايق منها
هى هدوءه وصبره فى اتخاذ القرارات 


ما هو مفهوم حرية التعبير عن الرأي بالنسبة لك؟؟ ومتى تقول اهلاً بالديكتاتورية؟

مفهوم حرية التعبير حرية مطلقة لكن تكون صحيحه فى مكانها ووقتها وطريقتها الصحيحه
بدون تحويلها الى مجرد هجوم ونقد فقــــــــط
حرية التعبير مسموحه حينما يعرض صاحب الراى رايه وينتقد المشكلة ويضع الحلول من وجهة نظرة
وضعى تحت يضع الحلول الف خط
ولا يتحول الكلام الى معنى بلدى دارك وهو تكسير المجاديف

و اقول اهلا بالديكتاتورية
حينما تتحول حرية الرى الى قلة ادب وغباء فى العرض والاسلوب والطريقة 


كلمة توجهها لأحد أعضاء المنتدى أو أكثر... فلمن وماذا تقول فيها؟

اتوجه بكلمتى لكل من
 ابن البلد وفاضل وقلب مصر
وجودكم فى المنتدى ضرووووووورى وحيووووووووووى
واى تفاعل او انسجام او ترابط بين اعضاء المنتدى انتم همزة الوصل فيه
اى طرح لموضوع او فكرة انتم مسئولين عنها
اى مشكلة فى اى مكان فى المنتدى سواء بين مشرف وعضو ومشرف ومشرف انتم اصحاب الحل
وجودكم هو المحور التى تتقاطع عنده كل الخطوط
وانتم الاساس الذى يتم البناء عليه
محتاجين لوجودكم 


وها نحن نصل إلى المحطة الثالثة والأخيرة
يا ترى سنختم جولتنا في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الأخير لنا فيها؟

سوف تكون فى قاعة المطبخ ومسابقة المطبخ
هنا ستكون لحظة المتعه والسرور وذكريات جميله وتنافس كله مرح ومقالب
عزومة فريق التوت البري

كنت اتمنى ان اضع روابط باقى الفرق
لنتذكر جميعا لحظات جميله قضيناها معا واوقات سعيده جمعتنا

اتوجه من خلال موضوعك بالشكر والتقدير لفريق التوت البرى
قلب مصر - Amira - osha

وايضا بقى فرق المسابقة

عزومة فريق الموز

عزومة فريق الكاكا

عزومة فريق الكريز

عزومة فريق الكيوى

للاسف ده اللى عرفت اجيبه من لينكات واعتذر لباقى الفرق لان البحث فى المنتدى صعب جدااااااااا
و تحياتى لكل الاخوه اللى عملوا موضوعات لتشجيع الفرق

مثل موضوع الاخت العزيزة مى مؤمن وباقى العصابة
فضيحة عزومة فريق الكيوى على ما اتذكر
كانت مسابقة كلها مرح ومقالب وسعادة وتشجيع بين اخوه اعزاء 

وهل يوجد موضوع كنت تود الحديث عنه لم تتح الفرصة للكلام عنه في اللقاء 

بالفعل فى عدة موضوعات ولكنى ساختار احد هذه الموضوعات احب ان اتحدث عنه لانه من اقرب الموضوعات لقلبى
لسببين
بسبب الاسئلة التى فيه وكلها تنصب حول مصر وعشقها
وثانيا لكم الشعور بدف الموده والاخوه بين الاعضاء فى المنتدى
عدد المشاركات وعدد الاخوه الاعضاء وكلماتهم ومشاركاتهم كلها بدون استثناء ملىء بالحب والدف والاخوه والموده
الموضوع هو
إسكندرانــى علــى نـــــاصية مصــــر


كل الشكر لك اسكندراني على إتاحة الفرصة لي وللأعضاء الكرام للتجول معك عبر اروقة هذا المكان الجميل والمحبب إلى نفسي وأتمنى ان تكون سعدت معنا فيها

كل الشكر لك بوكى على هذا الموضوع
وعلى اتاحتك الفرصة لى لاعبر عن تقديرى واحترامى لمنتدى ابناء مصر
ادارة
ومشرفين
واعضاء
كل ابناء مصر هم فى قلبى اولا واخيرا اعز واغلى الاخوه والاصدقاء
لكم جميعا من خالص التقدير والاحترام

  

ونلتقي معكم الخميس القادم مع ضيف جديد في محطات أبناء مصر

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*


لحقت تنسي  وصاحبك حسام عمر  شاهد على مكالمتك التليفونية
لى بمناسبة المسيرات المليونية 

أليس هذا موقف يستحق أن تذكره
من ضمن محطات قطارك


....وعجبي!







*

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
اسكندراني 
محطاتك جميلة واختياراتك رائعة استمتعت بها حقاً

ملاحظة على الهامش : اتفق ثلاثتنا ناريمان واسكندراني وانا على إجابة السؤال الخاص بالقرار الذي تأخر كثيراً وتحدثنا عن الهيكلة الإدارية .. وطبعاً بدون تأثير أو تاثر لأن بوكي زي ماكل المشاركين في الموضوع عارفين بتجمع الإجابات قبل ما تضع أول حلقة من الموضوع

سعيد جداً باتفاق رأيي مع رأيكما  خاصة وأنتما تمثلان جانب الإدارة وأنا أمثل جانب الأعضاء

أخي العزيز اسكندراني
دمت كما أنت صديق حقيقي

مرة أخرى كل الشكر لصاجبة الفكرة والموضوع بوكي على الفكرة واختيارها للضيوف والأسئلة اللي بتفكرنا بذكرياتنا في المنتدى وبمواضيع جميلة يمكن نكون ماشفنهاش في وقتها

----------


## nariman

أستاذي العزيز جداااا
اسمه نادر وهو فعلا شخصية نادرة

بيبقى شئ جميل جدا لما ادخل المنتدى وألاقي تنبيه على ملفي الشخصي وباقة ورد من اسكندراني
وكتير كانت بتبقى في وقتها سبحان الله ..وبتسعدني

أنا بحييك بجد يا أستاذ نادر ..اختياراتك هنا رائعة ورجعتنا لأيام جميلة
وعايزة أشكرك كمان على المساحة دي من الصراحة والصدق

 ::

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذ القدير اسكندرانى

انا مبسوطة جدا انى مع حضرتك فى الرحلة
ومحطات مزدهرة واختيارات الموضوعات رااااااائع جدا جدا
واجابات حضرتك واضحة ومحددة ومعبرة وانا أتعلمت كتير منك
الا حاجة واحدة بس ان الاتحاد سيد البلد دى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وكل المحطات هازورها بأذن الله
ومناسبة هنا أنى اشكرك لأهتمامك ومساعدتك الجميلة للشباب الصاعد
طبعا على أعتبارى منهم وانا بأهتم كتير للنصائح المفيدة

اما بقى الاستاذة ريهام

بجد أختيار جميل للأستاذ اسكندرانى وبصراحة كل ضيوفك رائعين
واحنا معاكى ننتظر الجديد وموضوع مفيد وميسوطة منه

شكرا لكم

----------


## اليمامة

الأستاذ العزيز اسكندرانى 

وقفات رائعة ..زخمت مشاعرى بنوع من الحنين لمصر الوطن والإرادة والشعب ..
وألقت ظلال متراقصة على الجيش المصرى بين الماضى والحاضر  ..
هكذا شعرت هنا بين طيات حوارك المتخم بلمسة وطنية لا تخفى على أحد ..
ودفئا انسانيا فى موضوعاتك التنافسية المطبخية المنتقاة ..
كما أننى وجدتك وكدوما ..من أشد الحريصين على رفعة المنتدى وتقدمه بآرائك الصريحة ونقدك البناء ..
أتمنى أن نراك دائما ..هذا الإسم العملاق ..على رأس رواد هذا المنتدى ..مشرقا دائما ..ودافعا للأمام ..
وشكرا كبيرة وجليلة على توجيهاتك التى طالما احتوتنا وساندتنا ..


الشكر والإمتنان سيظل موصولا دائما للعزيزة بوكى على رحلاتها فى ذواتنا الداخلية و التى تثير كل محبة وود ..فى منتدى ابناء مصر ..


محبة وتقدير 

 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اختى العزيزة بوكى 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكرك على دعوتك الكريمة للموضوع 

الذى اخذتنى اسئلته واجاباتها  الى رحله رااااااااااائعة 

ليست بالقطار بل فوق السحاب 

لالتقى مع اطياف جميله لشخصيات جميله 

موجوده  بيننا وايضا شخصيات موجوده بيننا بكلماتها وموضوعاتها 

يمكن  اكثرهم  اخد منى وقت هو موضوع مسابقة المطبخ 

ليس للبحث عن اللنكات 

لكن لاننى توقفت معه فى ذكريات جميله جدا ومواقف اجمل واروع 

وشخصيات ادخلت علينا المرح والسرور بطرائفها ومقالبها 

حتى التصويت والانتخابات والتزوير 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كلها كانت مواقف مقبوله وممتعه 

اشكرك يا بوكى لانك جعلتينا نستعيد هذه الاوقات الجميله



*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

محطة جميلة جدا يا إسكندرانى
إستمتعت جدا بما جاء فيها
فكل الشكر لك على مجهوداتك الدائمة والمتجددة
وأفكارك الإيجابية والمتطورة
والتى لا تقل عن الورود التى تجود بها علينا فى عبقها وبهائها
أسأل الله أن يوفقك دائما لكل خير
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

*اخي وأستاذي الفاضل |اسكندراني

حقا رمز مشرف من رموز أبناء مصر 

سواء كان هذا المسمى يرمز للوطن أو للمنتدى

فأنت دائما إنسان بكل ماتعنيه الكلمة من معنى

سعدت بمروري بين إجاباتك ومشاعرك الراقية تجاه وطنك ومنتداك واصدقاءك من أبنائه

فلك كل التقدير

وللغالية ريهام كل الشكر


*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

*طبعاً مش هتصدق لو قولتلك انى سمعت صوت بحر اسكندرية وانا بتابع محطتك 
ازيك ياأستاذ نادر 
محطات جميلة بجد شعرت بعقلانية الأخ الكبير والأب وحب ودفء فى كلامك عن مصر وانتصارتها 
وعن منتدى ابناء مصر و ابناؤه 
التحية لحضرتك ول الأخت ريهام التى تعرفنا بمزيد والمزيد من الأستاذة عملاقة المنتدى*

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

وإطلالة رائعة كما عهدناك دوما واثق الخطى
رقيق المشاعر تنسج من وطنيتك وحبك الصادق لمصرنا 
أنشودة عشق لا تنتهى 
ولن ادعى ان وجودك هنا زاد معرفتى بك فقد أقتربنا من شخصك النبيل
بكثير من المواقف وكثير من المناسبات وهنا مازال يبهرنا تألقك ورقى مشاعرك أخى
وما زلت أذكر كرسى التعارف وكان طرح للرقيقة بوكى ايضا
وكما تفضلت باسكندرانى على ناصية مصر
بكل طرح جديد لك اراك كما عهدتك دمث الخُلق نبيل المشاعر طيب القلب
تحمل مساحات كبيرة داخلك من التسامح والنقاء
أدامك الله كما أنت بكل ما فيك من نقاء ومودة وأصالة

وأدام الله لنا الرقيقة بوكى
واختياراتها المميزة بالموضوعات والضيوف
التى تجعلنا نلاقيهم على أجنحة المودة 

لكم باقات تحيتى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الاستاذ العزيز \ اسكندرانى
لن أنسى ابدا تشجيعك لى فى البدايات ...وقد كنت الخجولة ..المتحفظة فى عرض أفكارى وإفراد مواضيع خاصة بى أعبر بها عن نفسى كنت خير معين ومعلم لى بتوجيهاتك وبمؤازرتك الجميلة لى كما أننى لن أنسى مواضيعك الرائعة التى كنت تجمعنا فيها على حب مصر وفى المناسبات الوطنية الجميلة.. لك مقدرة جميلة على تجميع أعضاء مختلفون ومتنوعون ثقافيا وفكريا وإشراكهم فى عمل جماعى محكم الصنع والاخراج ومتنوع لا تشعر معه بالحظة ملل واحدة رغم طوله النسبى وتعدد مشاركاته فى الواقع لقد وقع إختيارك على موضوع من أهم وأجمل وأقرب المواضيع لقلبى وعندما قرأت الرد الذى تفضلت بإدراجه عاودتنى نفس المشاعر التى إعترتنى عند كتباته ...
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه كم نحبك يا مصر ...وكم تتوق النفس لخيرك وسلامك وإشراقك على العالم كله ...مصر تستحق أستاذ نادر أكثر مما هى عليه بكثير ولكننا مقصرون حتى بعد ان قمنا بأعظم ثورات العصر الحديث مازلنا مقصرون ومازال طريق العطاء لبلدنا طويلا وممتدا يحتاجنا ويحتاج كل نقطة عرق ودم فينا ... أعاننا الله على حب مصر وعلى وفائنا لهذا الحب..
أشكرك أخى العزيز ودمت أخا فاضلا كريما للجميع... وأنا منهم
تحياتى

----------


## عصام كابو

*اسكندراني الجميل.. سعدت جداً بالموضوع و الحديث و الرحلة كانت لطيفة و المحطات جميلة بجد

انا على فكرة باعتز جداً بموضوع اوسكار المنتدى.. هذه المسابقة التى حضرتك كنت اول من اقترح تقديمها او بمعنى ادق أول من قام بعملها
وعلى فكره انا عندي رأي من زمان و لم اغيره  و هو انني كنت و مازلت رافضاً لتغيير اسم الجائزة من اوسكار الى حورس

شكرا استاذ نادر على الرحلة اللطيفة   و شكرا بوكي على اختياراتك الجميلة و حوارك المميز *

----------


## محمد أمير

*أخى فى الله أسكندرانى

رحلة جميلة معاك فى محطات المنتدى
وكل يوم يزيد أقتناعنا انك علامة مميزة فى أبناء مصر المنتدى
وأبناء مصر الوطن
لو الناس تحب مثلك وتعطى مثلك لكان الحال غير الحال
وكان لى الشرف بمرورى على موضوعات كثيرة لك
وفرصة أعيد عليك وكل سنة وأنت طيب والاسرة طيبة وبخير
دائما تسعدنا بحضورك فى اى موضوع لان حضورك مميز
واسلوبك له طابع خاص تتميز به بساطة ودقة وبراعة

والشكر موصول للأستاذة القديرة بوكى
على عطائها المميز بكل الموضوعات التى تحمل علامة مميزة
باسمها وضيوف على درجة عالية من الجمال 

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

العفو على ايه اسكندراني..

بل كل الشكر لك ولكل ضيوفي اللي تفضلوا ووافقوا على مرافقتي في رحلات ممتعة عبر المحطات المختلفة

وشكر وفير لكل الأعضاء الكرام الذين شاركونا جولاتنا الممتعة  :f: 

اسمتعت معك عبر محطاتك التي تنقلت بي عبر ذكريات سنين مرت..ربنا يديم علينا لمتنا الحلوة
*********************

د/ مصطفى
نوفا
اليمامة
فراشة
عادل
قيثارة
عصام
محمد امير

كل الشكر لكم ..كلماتكم دوماً تحمسني وتساعدني كثيراً

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ا- نادر الجميل استمتعت جدا بالمحطه بتاعتك وحقيقى تجمعنا زكريات جميله فى اسكندريه الصراحه وانتم اهل كرم كل الشكر لمجهودك وتواجدك الدافى الجميل بالمنتدى اتمنى انى اشوفك قريب والله لك كل التقدير والمحبه يا ابو البنات  ::  سلملى عليهم بقى  :f:

----------


## فاضــل

المعدن الأصيل يظل أصيلا مهما مرت به الأزمان و تعددت و تغيرت عليه الأحوال .. و معدننا هنا "اسكندراني" اصيل

صفاء الروح قد يكون موهبة .. و قد يكون مهارة 

و يبلغ القمة عندما تكون الموهبة مقرونة بمهارة كحالتنا هنا "اسكندراني"

لذا لا استغرب المهارات الإدارية التي يتمتع بها حبيبنا "نادر"

و المهارة دليل مرونة الشخصية و تدفعها للتطور و الرقي نحو الأفضل 

عرفته دائما صاحب فضل .. و صاحب سبق

و الفضل يعلو إذا اقترن بالسبق

و كل ما تفضلت بذكره عن ضرورة التواجد صحيح و أنا اول من يدرك أهمية ذلك 

و لعلي أنتهز الفرصة هنا لأوضح أن رحى المشاغل أحيانا تكون اقوى من قدرتنا على ضبط الوقت لكي نخصص جزءا منه لما نحب أن نفعل .. و أنا أحب ان اتواجد و أن اشارك و أتفاعل ففي ذلك متعة شخصية لي بخلاف الالتزام الأخلاقي التي تفرضه المسؤولية الموكلة إليّ حسب موقعي الإداري

أحب هذا المنتدى جدا .. و هذا الحب يشمل المنتدى و أهله .. و هذا يجعلني اتشوق للولوج إليه حيثما واتتني الفرصة 
فأحيانا تواتيني الفرصة من خلال صالة انتظار في مطار .. او من خلال بهو فندق .. او غرفة في فندق .. أو فترة توقف أثناء اجتماع أو تدريب في قاعة اجتماعات .. و ربما لا يعرف الكثيرون أن عملي الحالي يجعل أوقات سفري أكثر بكثير من اوقات اقامتي .. فمسؤوليتي الوظيفية تجعلني دائم التنقل بين بلاد الله قريبها و بعيدها فالبعد الجغرافي لتلك المسؤولية يمتد إلى ما بعد حدود منطقة الشرق الأوسط .. و مسؤوليتي مزدوجة حيث أني و بعد طول انتظار استطاعت ادارة الشركة التي أعمل بها ان تعرف الأبعاد الحقيقية التي استطيع أن أفيد بها الشركة و العاملين بها فاوكلوا إلى وظيفتين كاملتين تحت مسمى مزدوج على مستوى منطقة الشرق الأوسط .. و لعلي لا استفيض في ذلك و لكن فقط ليعرف الأحبة هنا أن عدم ظهور مشاركاتي إنما يعود لأسباب لا يمكنني معالجتها حاليا .. و مع ذلك فكل فرصة أجدها للمجيء لا أفرط فيها حتى و لو لدقائق قليلة 

أرجو الله البركة في الأوقات و أن يجعل وقتي يتسع للتواجد و المشاركة فهذا شيء يسعدني .. و يرضيني حيث أنه عندما يتعلق الأمر بالمسؤلية الأخلاقية فضميري يمكن الاعتماد عليه دونما حاجة لرقيب آخر..

اتوجه إليك بالشكر الجزيل على سبق فضلك و استمراريته 

و الشكر موصول لكل من ساهم في عودة مثل تلك الموضوعات و وضع لمساته الفنية و بصمته عليها 


 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

اللقاء المميز لصاحب الأوسكار المميز
أ/ نادر

في البداية كالعادة نشكر بوكي على مجهودها المتميز
 :: 
وبشكر لولي على تصميماتها الجميلة والتنسيقات الحلوة
 :f:  :f: 

وأكيد الشكر لك أ/ نادر على تواجدك الجميل المميز كعادتك
 :f:  :f: 

أنبسط جدا من المحطات المختارة في المنتدى
وأكيد الملاحظات الخاصة بالقرارات الإدارية والهيكلة ربنا يقدرنا إن شاء الله وننجهزها في أسرع وقت 
لان فعلا الموضوع أتأخر كتير جدا
وبيأثر على المنتدى حاليا بالسلب
دعواتكم جميعا ربنا يوفقنا لما فيه الخير
 :f:  :f:  :f: 

كل الشكر لك مرة تانيه أ/ نادر وإختيارات موفقة 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*أستاذنـــا الجميــــل ...

إسكنـــدرانـــى

أولا  عاوزة ارحب بيك جدا فى محطات أبناء مصر

طبعا علشان حضرتك من ركاب الدرجة الأولى 

ونورت  أوى ...أوى المحطة يافندم

ثانيا بأه

سعدت جدا بمحطاتك

كانت جميلة فعــــلا وباشكرك على إختياراتك

بس بردو وحشتنا مواضيعك القوية 

يلا عاوزين كم موضوع كده يجمعنـــا زى الأول

شد حيلك كدا وربنا يوفقك بسرعة  ...

والف الف شكر بوكـــى على إختياراتك الجذابة

بأمانة كل إختياراتك  جميلة

تسلم إيدك يابيبتى ...*

----------


## حسام عمر

بجد أحبك  كأخ أكبر

----------

